# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Biblical Approach to Social Anxiety

## Penruddocke

SA is my main disorder so I thought I would share this 

http://oneway.jesusanswers.com/socialanxiety.html

----------


## Pebbles

Bible principles can help. True, Godâs Word is not a medical textbook,  nor does it mention the term âsocial phobia.â Yet, the Bible can help  you to âsafeguard practical wisdom and thinking abilityâ when dealing  with your fears.âProverbs 3:21; Isaiah 48:17.

----------

